# Case 1150d hydraulic fluid can I use? Thanks!



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

I know Case recommends using theit's but it's very expensive. Is there another brand out cheaper and get the same performance as manufacturer? Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am guessing you have a Case 1150D crawler. I have a CASE 1150M and use Universal Tractor Fluid. Same stuff you buy at Costco in 5 gallon cans. No problem at all, just check the specification on the can to be sure it meets or exceeds the Case IH rating.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

by default most fluids far exceed specs from the past


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

As Willys55 said, "most default fluids exceed specs from the past". I get my hyd/gear oils from Tractor supply or NAPA in 5 gallon cans and they are reasonable in price. Just check the specs on the can. My old 55 Ford, which hardly ever gets used anymore has the modern oils in all the gear boxes and hydraulic reservoir. So even old tractors benefit from the newer high tech oils. All my tractors use the hydraulic spec oils in everything. Some equipment manufactures specify using there oils to maintain their warranty, after the warranty period is over, I use whatever I want and never had a problem. PJ
I forgot to mention that I use Rotella 15/40 in my diesel engines.


----------

